# What's up with Illinois?



## Blaster (Jun 9, 2005)

The Gov. signed the bill to increase the number of non-resident archery tags from 15,000 to 20,000. Click here for more info 

Support concealed carry for Illinois


----------



## STRING PULLER (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks Blaster*



Blaster said:


> The Gov. signed the bill to increase the number of non-resident archery tags from 15,000 to 20,000. Click here for more info
> 
> Support concealed carry for Illinois


THANKS fOR THE iNFORMATION BLASTER. DO YOU kNOW THE PROCESS YET FOR PURCHASING A LICENSE?


----------



## Blaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Link to info 

Link will take you to IDNR


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Rising Tag fees too*

Seems like they go hand in hand, more tags available, so lets jack up the price. I was going to try to hunt Il. but not anymore. now that the price is going up every year till 2007 I won't be hunting there. I'd rather spend the $500.00 on a land tag for elk.


----------

